# Airport interne se désactive tout seul



## iPJ (1 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Assez régulièrement, la carte réseau wifi de mon MacBook Pro se coupe :sleep:. Pour la réactiver, je n'ai pas d'autres solutions que de redémarrer mon Mac.
Quelqu'un a t'il déjà eu ce problème ? Si oui, que faire ?

A l'aideeeee 

iPJ, Apple RuleZzzzzz


----------



## selus (13 Février 2009)

Même problème pour moi, airport est désactivé systématiquement, ne veut plus se reconnecter sur le MacBook en Leopard dont je m'occupe ici; j'ai déjà passé Applejack pour une maintenance de base mais sans succès. Je pense réinstaller le système et le mettre à jour; sinon que puis-je faire (air connu)


----------



## iPJ (13 Février 2009)

Je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution.
Mon mac part en SAV (chez dxm) pour ca et un problème de ventilateur qui fait du bruit.
Peut-être qu'il vont changer la carte airport ????

Je n'ai jamais pu identifier ce qui peut causer ce plantage....

J'ai quand même eu l'impression d'avoir eu du mieux en rétablissant les autorisations (via l'utilitaire de disques).

Je vous tient au courant apres retour du sav.


----------



## Latosca (13 Février 2009)

iPJ a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Assez régulièrement, la carte réseau wifi de mon MacBook Pro se coupe :sleep:. Pour la réactiver, je n'ai pas d'autres solutions que de redémarrer mon Mac.
> Quelqu'un a t'il déjà eu ce problème ? Si oui, que faire ?
> ...


Bonjour, je viens d'avoir ce problème. Je crois (ce n'est pas certain) l'avoir réglé. Depuis que j'ai modifié ma clé WEP cela ne déconnecte plus. J'ai lu dans les FAQ de mon FAI qu'avec une clé WEP pour que les caractères hexadécimaux soient reconnus, il fallait enregistrer le mot de passe dans les préférences réseaux, précédé du chiffre 0 et de la lettre x c'est à dire 0x.......(mot de passe)..
Je ne sais pas si c'est la bonne solution, mais cela semble m'avoir réussi...


----------



## Latosca (13 Février 2009)

heu.... ce n'est pas mot de passe, mais clé wep : 0xclé wep


----------



## iPJ (22 Février 2009)

Mon ordinateur revient de chez DXM.
Pour le ventilateur droits, pas de soucis, il a été changé.
Pour l'airport, ils ont pu reproduire le problème, ouf...
Ils ont donc réinitialiser la PRAM !

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR

J'espère que cela va fonctionner. Pour le moment, le problème ne s'est pas reproduit.


----------



## iPJ (23 Février 2009)

Et bien j'ai parlé trop vite... J'ai encore eu le problème hier soir.....
Donc problème de l'airport toujours présent....


----------



## iPJ (7 Mars 2009)

J'ai réinstallé le systeme d'exploitation, apres avoir tout formaté.
Probleme toujours présent... Je vais etre obligé de recontacter le support....


----------



## iPJ (19 Avril 2009)

Après un 3eme retour au SAV, plus de soucis. Ils ont changé la carte Airport une seconde fois et maintenant tout est ok. Enfin !
Je peux enfin profiter pleinement de mon mac


----------

